# Santa Rosa Sound



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

I haven't had much to do while the kids are at VBS so here are a couple of pics from this week in the kayak. Fish have been deep and shallow - caught on soft jerk baits, live bait, and topwater. Several specks over 4 lbs. Reds have been found up on the shore in the grass. They are spooky but willing to eat almost anything. I've been standing in the kayak to sight fish them - pretty cool because it feels like your standing on the water.

As long as the tide has been moving it hasn't mattered the time of day or tide phase.


----------



## FishHard2009 (Dec 3, 2009)

awesome pics!!


----------



## raebrxn48 (Jun 30, 2010)

great pictures!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice pics as well. I hope to get out there sometime this W/E


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Trout
Tom and I were glad to get this one...


----------

